# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për antarët e Forumit Shqiptar

## Milkway

Mbasi qenka mbyll tema e vjeter ....po e hap nje te re...duke i pershendet gjithe antaret . 


Ju uroj nje te premte te bukur gjithve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Mbasi qenka mbyll tema e vjeter ....po e hap nje te re...duke i pershendet gjithe antaret . 
> 
> 
> Ju uroj nje te premte te bukur gjithve


na rrofsh mo djale
ku ke humbur ti mo te keqen te minarese :pa dhembe: 
puc puc

----------


## Milkway

> na rrofsh mo djale
> ku ke humbur ti mo te keqen te minarese
> puc puc


Hajde per hajr qe ta paskan hjek bllokun  :pa dhembe:  

Ja kshtu spo ka koh me hy fare ....si tkam tyy ??

----------


## King_Arthur

pershendes gjithe antaret e forumit shqiptar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Hajde per hajr qe ta paskan hjek bllokun  
> 
> Ja kshtu spo ka koh me hy fare ....si tkam tyy ??


haha ma hoqen bllokun shyqyr se rrashe nga pesha gjithe keto dite
sa minareja eshte mire xham jam dhe une :pa dhembe: 
persh per kete siper

----------


## Milkway

> haha ma hoqen bllokun shyqyr se rrashe nga pesha gjithe keto dite
> sa minareja eshte mire xham jam dhe une
> persh per kete siper


ani se ke qen pakes trash  :pa dhembe:  

ee minarja per bukuri eshte hahaha

----------


## Linda5

Nje pershendetje per 

Adm...smo....mod............qe na kan shum xhan,por kur them shum xhan ,lere mos e pyt se sa na dun,sa nuk ju bie ne tok.....tastatura   :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

:Ih Sa Xhan te kam: *Mirmengjesi te gjithve juve,ju deshiroj nje dite te mbare.*

----------


## RockStar

Mirmengjesi Sueda dhe gjithe tjereve. Ju uroj te kaloni nje dite te bukur sot. 

Me t'Mira...

----------


## goldian

miremengjesi shoke e shoqe

----------


## aMLe

*Miremengjes shoku Goldi,Rocki,Xhamia,King-Arthur!
Miremengjes shoqja Linda,Sueda,Helena!
Ju uroj te gjitheve nje dite me diell,dashuri dhe lek*

----------


## <katunari>

Miremengjesi te gjitheve.
aMLe, uh qka me duhen do lek.
Ket vere po planifikoj pushim ne Shqiperi, krejt leket do ti hargjoj atje.
Do nisem ne veri te bregdetit e deri ne piken me jugore-
jam shume kurreshtar-mezi nuk po pres

----------


## aMLe

> Miremengjesi te gjitheve.
> aMLe, uh qka me duhen do lek.
> Ket vere po planifikoj pushim ne Shqiperi, krejt leket do ti hargjoj atje.
> Do nisem ne veri te bregdetit e deri ne piken me jugore-
> jam shume kurreshtar-mezi nuk po pres


*
Miremengjes shoku katunar!
Ka plot vende te bukura bregdeti 
Por pergatitu qe kur te mbarosh pushimet ta ndjesh me te lehte portofolin se ne vere cmimet rriten ne stratosfere,perfitojne nga rasti,sidomos nese e marrin vesh qe vjen nga jashte*

----------


## <katunari>

> *
> Miremengjes shoku katunar!
> Ka plot vende te bukura bregdeti 
> Por pergatitu qe kur te mbarosh pushimet ta ndjesh me te lehte portofolin se ne vere cmimet rriten ne stratosfere,perfitojne nga rasti,sidomos nese e marrin vesh qe vjen nga jashte*


Falemderit per keshilla aMLe.
Sa per lek, se kam gajle hiq,  nuk lypi pallate e hotele me 7 yje.
Kam deshire me i pa fushat e malet qe i pershkruan Naimi, me shkele token ku ka shkele Skenderbeu, me bisedu me njerz bujar si e kan zakon Shqipetaret.
Jam i thjeshte e jam modest, nisem me nji makine te vjeter, veshi tesha normale,
e nse dikush me njef se vi nga jasht, as synit te majte nuk i tregoj.

----------


## RockStar

> *Miremengjes shoku Goldi,Rocki,Xhamia,King-Arthur!
> Miremengjes shoqja Linda,Sueda,Helena!
> Ju uroj te gjitheve nje dite me diell,dashuri dhe lek*


aMLe pershendetje , gjithashtu edhe une te uroj dite me dashuri dhe me shume Euro  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

Mirmengjesi o njerez te mire .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alem_de

Mir mengjesi te gjitheve,mir mengjesi Roky,kalofshi bukur dhe nje fund jave te kendeshem per te gjithe.  

Kalofsh keshtu Roky:

----------


## RockStar

Pershendetje Alem . Gjithashtu edhe une ty te uroj nje dite sa me te bukur sot. Je nje mik shume i mire , lume ne qe te kemi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alem_de

Flm Roky,mi zgjate veshet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tetovarja87

*mirdita............
pershendetje per te gjithe ju qe paskeni shkruar larte....
p.sh edhe per ato qe do vine....
p.sh per z.metbala,z.gashi,teta veren,z.valdetshala,z.gjakushi,z.qaushi,z.sainii..  ......


urroj te kaloni bukur....
c'do te mire.......*

----------

